
No Code Resources - rosiesherry
https://trello.com/b/A4OmiAWb/100-no-code-resources
======
verdverm
Should add most popular no-code repo on github:
[https://github.com/kelseyhightower/nocode](https://github.com/kelseyhightower/nocode)

Even if it's a pun, it might make people think about it a bit more.

